# Pumpkin5



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I have some sad news to report.
On Easter, we lost one of our Halloween family members, Jana (Pumpkin5)
I am broken hearted to say the least. She was a good friend, and will be sorely missed. Rest in peace, Jana.
My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## Hippie Crane (Sep 17, 2019)

bobzilla said:


> I have some sad news to report.
> On Easter, we lost one of our Halloween family members, Jana (Pumpkin5)
> I am broken hearted to say the least. She was a good friend, and will be sorely missed. Rest in peace, Jana.
> My heart goes out to her family.


Do you have more information on this? Go fund me, obituary?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Jana Snipes - Goldsboro, North Carolina , Seymour Funeral Home & Cremation Service - Memories wall


Jana Page Snipes - Memories wall




www.tributearchive.com


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know bobzilla she will be missed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Terribly sad news. Jana was a talented haunter and an all around sweet person. I hadn't talked with her in awhile and wondered if things were okay. Thanks for the notice.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Such sad news. She was one of the first to greet me when I became a member and she was always special to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So sad to hear this. She was such an outgoing and friendly presence here, and a huge supporter of all things Halloween.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Such sad news. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm speechless ... P5 was one of the first to greet me, also. Always an encouraging thing to say. Now I'm sad.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Such sad news, my heart goes out to her family. I never had the pleasure of meeting her in person but in my interactions with her on the forum she always had such kind words to say and she was extremely encouraging & inspirational.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm in shock. When I read this I thought it had to be a mistake, she's to young, she just posted (like the rest of us) when the forum changed and that was only a couple of weeks ago, so I looked it up. I am truly saddened by Jana's passing. She was a kind, thoughtful and generous person! I'm so sorry for her family.! I can't even begin to imagine how devastating losing her so young must be.

I loved her posts when she talked about her sisters and family; her love for them was so clear. I loved reading her posts when she had a new Halloween idea and was working it out creatively. She probably didn't know but it meant a lot to me when she messaged me about something small I was doing and encouraged me.

Jana, you will be dearly missed! My thoughts and prayers are for you and your family..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I couldn't believe this when I read it. She was so young and beautiful. And like everyone has said, she was so inspiring, with always something nice to say or a haunting idea she wanted to share. It's funny everyone remembers her greeting them when they first arrived. She told me one time she'll always remember me because I was one of the first ones to welcome her. I told her, welcome home, there is a chair sitting by the fireplace waiting for her. She said she knew she was among friends. I think she would like it that so many people remember her welcoming words. Last time I heard from her was a card at Christmas. It was a busy time so we never did much but sign our cards, so I didn't really talk with her. Now I wish I'd taken a few extra minutes to jot something personal. in it. I think all the forums she was on will miss her and what she brought to everyone who talked to her. I'm just rambling now, still shocked to hear the news. I'll miss her. The haunting world will miss one of our favorite haunters.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

One of the worst parts about getting older is the growing list of people who leave your life prematurely. Halstaff, Jana...not replaceable.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I had many pleasant exchanges with Jana. Sad news, indeed.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I was stunned when I read this! Jana was one of the first friends I had on the forum. She always wished me happy birthday, we played games together. Unfortunately,
we didn't get to talk as much as would've like. The last post she sent me was when I was recovering from my stroke in 2016!
*RIP JANA
RIP PUMPKIN5
I'll miss you!*


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I never knew her but this is so sad.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

RIP Jana - I'm so sad to read this news...........


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

This was a hard thing to come back to... Spoke with her on several occassions earlier in my HF days, hate to hear the news so late.


----------

